# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic art from Theo Kaccoufa

## Airicist

Personal website - theoland.com

youtube.com/TKaccoufa

facebook.com/theo.kaccoufa

twitter.com/TheoKaccoufa

----------


## Airicist

Tic-Toc - Kinetic Walking Bear

Uploaded on Jan 26, 2010




> Bear sculpture with walking motion. Kinetic art by Theo Kaccoufa, video and sound collaboration with artist Glauce Cerveira.

----------


## Airicist

Twinkle Toes - Kinetic Dancing Chair

Uploaded on Jul 4, 2010




> Animatronic chair dancing to Jingle Bells. Contemporary art video by London artists Theo Kaccoufa and Glauce Cerveira. This collaboration work features kinetic sculpture by Theo and a painting installation by Glauce.

----------


## Airicist

Self-assembly Sculpture: 'Hex-Plane'

Uploaded on Apr 30, 2011




> Hex-Plane, a kinetic artwork by 'Giants of the Infinitesimal' , artists Tom Grimsey and Theo Kaccoufa. In this polymorphic sculpture, you can observe hexagon molecules self assemble to form an open hexagon lattice
> 
> Giants of the Infinitesimal's self-assembly tanks show molecules and atoms forming and reforming structures similar to chemical reactions on the nano-scale. Chemical reactions happen so unbelievably quickly that you would have to have to watch the ever-changing structures for 15 thousand years to experience one second.

----------

